# Lake Rabun



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm going to be visiting lake Rabun soon and was trying to find out if there is a recreational/public beach area on the lake anywhere?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 11, 2019)

https://www.recreation.gov/camping/campgrounds/273352


----------



## 660griz (Jun 11, 2019)

Yep. Like j_seph pointed to. It is across the street from the campground.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 11, 2019)

Rabun Beach


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 11, 2019)

If you can get by without power, the 2nd entrance is within walking distance to the beach.

One other thing me and somebody discussed. There are mo waterfront campsites there. The pictures are kinda deceiving unlesd you dig deeper. The pictures of tables are picnic areas.


----------



## sparky (Jun 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to be visiting lake Rabun soon and was trying to find out if there is a recreational/public beach area on the lake anywhere?


you will most likely need reservations in the side with power


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2019)

Sorry to be misleading.. We have a cabin on the south end of the lake. I was just curious if there was a beach for my wife and daughter to visit while I fish.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sorry to be misleading.. We have a cabin on the south end of the lake. I was just curious if there was a beach for my wife and daughter to visit while I fish.


Welcome to the nieghborhood. I know quite a few folks around the lake !! I figure you new to the area or you would have known about the beach !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2019)

Rabun Beach looks to be on the south end of the lake as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Welcome to the nieghborhood. I know quite a few folks around the lake !! I figure you new to the area or you would have known about the beach !!


You ever fish the river below the Dam?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> Rabun Beach looks to be on the south end of the lake as well.


It is on the North  end near the head of the lake. Not far from Seed Lake dam.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> You ever fish the river below the Dam?


Yeah. The state record walleye was caught there. If you bass fishin,  look at the boat houses. I will get up with ya and take ya to where the honor system blue backs can be got. Bass fishing is better down the lake. Catfishing is good around the narrows. Bream are everywhere as are the perch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Yeah. The state record walleye was caught there. If you bass fishin,  look at the boat houses. I will get up with ya and take ya to where the honor system blue backs can be got. Bass fishing is better down the lake. Catfishing is good around the narrows. Bream are everywhere as are the perch.


I have access to a flat bottom boat but not sure I will use it. The cabin has a boat house and a nice dock so we could fish there also. I wouldn't mind catching a mess of them purch and cooking them while I'm up there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I have access to a flat bottom boat but not sure I will use it. The cabin has a boat house and a nice dock so we could fish there also. I wouldn't mind catching a mess of them purch and cooking them while I'm up there.


I fixing to leave for heart Dr appointment in Gainesville.  Where is your place at down there and when you coming. I be back after awhile.


----------



## Tugted (Jun 24, 2019)

We are coming up in late july for 4 days & my 14yr old is good fisherman & has never fished Rabun nor have i & wondering if y'all have some tips??


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 25, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> It is on the North  end near the head of the lake. Not far from Seed Lake dam.


Yep, sorry about that, I think I was looking at Lake Burton. I did read about all of those dams and how it's all set up. It was quite interesting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2019)

We caught several yellow perch and bream. The yellow perch appear to be abundant.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> We caught several yellow perch and bream. The yellow perch appear to be abundant.


The problem I have is them swallowing my hook ! I read up circle hooks, folks say the smaller ones dont work good.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 25, 2019)

Tugted said:


> We are coming up in late july for 4 days & my 14yr old is good fisherman & has never fished Rabun nor have i & wondering if y'all have some tips??


Hey stranger ! Been a while !! What yall fishing for ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> The problem I have is them swallowing my hook ! I read up circle hooks, folks say the smaller ones dont work good.


Yep the downed some of my hooks also. 
I thought for sure I would have caught some catfish at night in that cove we were in but nothing. 
You ever fish behind seed lake dam? Looked like a good place I just never made it over there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep the downed some of my hooks also.
> I thought for sure I would have caught some catfish at night in that cove we were in but nothing.
> You ever fish behind seed lake dam? Looked like a good place I just never made it over there.


Behind the dam as in Seed lake, or below it in Rabun ? If you speaking of in Seed, I PM ya about that ! In Seed, yes. Below, in rabun, yes. Below the dam down to bend below where you were and beach is usually where I fish for perch, drifting the river run.


----------



## Tugted (Jun 25, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Hey stranger ! Been a while !! What yall fishing for ?


He'll fish for anything, bass & trout i'm sure are his top picks.


----------



## sparky (Jun 26, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep the downed some of my hooks also.
> I thought for sure I would have caught some catfish at night in that cove we were in but nothing.
> You ever fish behind seed lake dam? Looked like a good place I just never made it over there.


shallow


----------



## TomC (Jun 29, 2019)

Grew up on Rabun in the late 70's Use to sit on our dock with a loaf of white bread and a Zebco 33 and flat wear out bream.........BIG BREAM. Wish we never would have moved from that lake. You'll have a good time. Pretty place!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 30, 2019)

TomC said:


> Grew up on Rabun in the late 70's Use to sit on our dock with a loaf of white bread and a Zebco 33 and flat wear out bream.........BIG BREAM. Wish we never would have moved from that lake. You'll have a good time. Pretty place!


If I want to bream fish, Lake Rabun is my go to place. What species of fish I am wanting to fish for determines what lake I go to ! We are blessed with a rather large selection of lakes to choose from around here !


----------

